# Need to increase RPM to reduce vibrations



## teju_sanghavi (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima (4-cyl) with automatic transmission. 

My problem is that the whole car body starts vibrating when the engine is running at LOW RPM (<2), which is usually when the car is just started or when brakes are applied. However, the car does run smoothly at higher speeds. My mechanic tried to increase the RPM, but was unsuccessful in doing that as there are no controls available to do that. (at least he didn't find any).

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to fix it. Does such a control exist for this model ? Where can I find more info. ?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Tejas


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

you might try posting this in the correct Altima forum to get a better reply. Its a few down from this one.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

you could try tightening the throttle cable with the the two 14mm nuts that secure the cables, that may work.GL


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

teju_sanghavi said:


> I have a 1993 Nissan Altima (4-cyl) with automatic transmission.
> 
> My problem is that the whole car body starts vibrating when the engine is running at LOW RPM (<2), which is usually when the car is just started or when brakes are applied. However, the car does run smoothly at higher speeds. My mechanic tried to increase the RPM, but was unsuccessful in doing that as there are no controls available to do that. (at least he didn't find any).
> 
> ...


if you look down at the intake manifold thru the runners behind the #1 cylinder, you will see a screw. a BIG one with a flat slot. that is the idle adjust for you idle air control valve. i cant remember but i think you have to disconnect the tps first before you adjust the idle. turn the screw in very small increments at a time.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Increasing the RPM on a car that is missing will not fix the problem. You should have good NGK spark plugs with good secondary ignition components (plug wires, cap and rotor), a new air filter and fuel filter, and run a good concentrated fuel system cleaner through (I suggest 44K from BG) with a tank full of premium fuel. Also check the inside of the distributor for any oil or oilly residue. After the other things are done check the igniton timing and the TPS setting and consider replacing the O2 sensor which I recommend doing every 60,000 miles. The EGR system, mainly the valve, operation should be checked as well. Just my .02 though...

Troy


----------

